# Gentoo Com!?

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen was im moment los ist!? Ich vermisse ein wenig die Beitragsfreudigkeit bei Gentoo.de! Hängt das mit der neuen Forumeinteilung zusammen oder hängt im moment die Com was durch!? Wie sieht die Zukunft Gentoo's aus!? Ist da ein Hänger drin!? Nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen oder sont was..Mach mir nur meine Gedanken..! Ist nicht böse gemeint.! Ich finde immernoch das Gentoo das beste System ist.!

Gruß

Mattez

----------

## Lenz

Was meinst Du? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du mitteilen möchtest. Redest du jetzt vom Forum de/international? Oder von den Websites Gentoo.de/Gentoo.org?

----------

## b3cks

Ich würde auf schlecht geschlafen tippen.  :Wink: 

Wenn du meinst, dass es um Gentoo ruhiger geworden ist, denke ich liegt es daran, dass der Hype aus dem letzten Jahr wohl abgenommen hat. Obwohl man anhand der Threads erkennen kann, dass Gentoo stehts neuen zuwachs bekommt. Sonst gäbe es hier nicht ständig die gleichen Fragen und so viele sinnlose "Newbie"-Threads.

Gruß

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was meinst Du? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du mitteilen möchtest. Redest du jetzt vom Forum de/international? Oder von den Websites Gentoo.de/Gentoo.org?

 

ich spreche von der de Com! Dafür braucht ihr mir aber net direkt eine aufe nüsse zu geben...! Wollte hier ja niemand angreifen oder sonst was!?

----------

## deejay

Läuft doch gut. Ist doch immer ordentlich was los hier, oder?  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Was meinst Du? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du mitteilen möchtest. Redest du jetzt vom Forum de/international? Oder von den Websites Gentoo.de/Gentoo.org? ich spreche von der de Com!

   :Shocked:  Ich verstehe die Frage auch nicht, aber wenn Dir hier nicht genug los ist, lies doch mal hier:

http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user.german

Allen anderen noch einen schönen Karnevalsdienstag...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Lenz

Was ist den die "de Com!"? Auf die Füße tritt dir keiner, nur wüsste ich erstmal gerne worums geht...

----------

## ConiKost

Meint er vielleicht http://www.gentooforum.de/ ?

----------

## deejay

Glaub schon. Ist zumindest das Forum, was ich außer diesem für gentoo noch kenne.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was ist den die "de Com!"? Auf die Füße tritt dir keiner, nur wüsste ich erstmal gerne worums geht...

 

Das würde mich jetzt langsam auch interessieren...

Einzig eine de-Domain wäre mir geläufig.

----------

## chilla

Sachma, bist du zu faul, das Wort auszuschreiben, welches du meinst? Wenn du die "deutsche community" meinst, dann ist "de com" eine sehr schlechte abkürzung dafür. Wenn du mit uns sprechen willst, dann benutze doch bitte wörter, die wir auch verstehen. 

Stell dir vor, ein kleiner 16-jähriger Hiphopser mit breiten Hosen und Goldkette geht ins Altenheim, setzt sich zu einer Skat-spielenden Runde alter Säcke, die "damals" noch an der Front für ihr Vaterland gekämpft haben und gibt folgendes von sich: 

"ey yo, ich war gestern mit meinen Homies dick die scheisse rocken und hab danach noch 2 bienchen dufte das rohr geputzt - fett geknallt, alda!!"

Die Opas und Omas würden ungefähr genauso ratlos gucken, wie die meisten hier, die nich wissen, was du uns mitteilen möchtest  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Sachma, bist du zu faul, das Wort auszuschreiben, welches du meinst? Wenn du die "deutsche community" meinst, dann ist "de com" eine sehr schlechte abkürzung dafür. Wenn du mit uns sprechen willst, dann benutze doch bitte wörter, die wir auch verstehen. 
> 
> Stell dir vor, ein kleiner 16-jähriger Hiphopser mit breiten Hosen und Goldkette geht ins Altenheim, setzt sich zu einer Skat-spielenden Runde alter Säcke, die "damals" noch an der Front für ihr Vaterland gekämpft haben und gibt folgendes von sich: 
> 
> "ey yo, ich war gestern mit meinen Homies dick die scheisse rocken und hab danach noch 2 bienchen dufte das rohr geputzt - fett geknallt, alda!!"
> ...

 

1. du scheinst dich mit der hoper sprache ja ziemlich gut auszukennen...bist du etwa von der sorte? wenn ja, mein beileid.

2. wieso sollte ich zu faul sein es auszuschreiben!? es ist eine normale, internationale umgangssprache. bist du etwa dieser nicht gewachsen? wenn nicht, unter menschen gehen..das hilft.

3. Nicht persönlich nehmen. habe ich bei deiner attackierung ja auch nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was ist den die "de Com!"? Auf die Füße tritt dir keiner, nur wüsste ich erstmal gerne worums geht...

 

eine de Com...was ist es wohl? de = deutsche ->> Com = Community...ich weiß nicht was da schwer zu verstehen ist. Ich mein...Pisa ist zwar nicht grade gut..aber ich denke mal das sollte doch verständlich sein..oder!?  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. wieso sollte ich zu faul sein es auszuschreiben!? es ist eine normale, internationale umgangssprache. bist du etwa dieser nicht gewachsen? wenn nicht, unter menschen gehen..das hilft.
> 
> 

 

wo ist dein problem? umgangssprache != die sprache die man beherrschen sollte. und wenn du halt umgangssprachlich schreiben willst, dann reg dich nicht auf, wenn nachgefragt wird oder man dafür kritisiert wird. also mach mal halblang und bezeichne nicht gleich leute als nerds, nur weil sie denglischen kauderwelch (zurecht) nicht beherrschen!

so zurück zum thema: ich sehe keinen hänger  :Smile:  wobei ich gerne wissen würde, wo auf gentoo.de eine community existiert, ich schreibe ja grad auf forums.gentoo.org  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich glaub auch, dass es einen hänger gibt:

nach den (mehr als sinnlosen) posts (da gabs ja ca. 10 von der sorte) über 2006.0 und diesem hier denke ich die leute haben im karneval (bei uns "fasching") ein wenig ZUUUU tief ins glas geschaut! (I - for myself - don't drink ATM!)

so! und nun back to work! und wer keine hat sollte lieber irgendwo contributen anstatt die zeit mit _solchen_ posts im forum zu vergeuden!

//EDIT: und jetzt kommt mir keiner mit "du machst das ja auch gerade"!! bitte ;-(

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen was im moment los ist!? Ich vermisse ein wenig die Beitragsfreudigkeit bei Gentoo.de! Hängt das mit der neuen Forumeinteilung zusammen oder hängt im moment die Com was durch!? Wie sieht die Zukunft Gentoo's aus!? Ist da ein Hänger drin!? Nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen oder sont was..Mach mir nur meine Gedanken..! Ist nicht böse gemeint.! Ich finde immernoch das Gentoo das beste System ist.! 

 

Also mal zurück zum eigentlichen Anliegen, also nachdem ich jetzt hier alle Kommentare gelesen habe, muß ich ebenso feststellen dass ich absolut nicht verstanden habe was Du wissen möchtest. Sei doch bitte so nett und erklärs uns... 

@ _hephaistos_ : Du machst das ja auch gerade!!!111einself   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

*grübel* vielleicht sollte ich diesen Thread an https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-138358.html mergen...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Scup wrote:*   

> eine de Com...was ist es wohl? de = deutsche ->> Com = Community...ich weiß nicht was da schwer zu verstehen ist. 

 

Verständlich - ja

Eindeutig - nein

Spontan könnte das mindestens folgendes heißen

a) das forum hier sprich forums.gentoo.org 'deutscher Zweig'

b) das forum auf gentooforum.de

c) die Website gentoo.de

d) nahezu jede LUG (Linux User Group) im deutschsprachigen Raum

Wat isses denn nun das du meinst?

@chilla: Ich werd doch allmählich alt, ich kann mir nur noch ungefähr denken was gemeint ist *g*

----------

## cng

@slick

oh nur das nicht.. der tread ist ja schon 1 jahr alt   :Shocked: 

----------

## slick

 *cng wrote:*   

> oh nur das nicht.. der tread ist ja schon 1 jahr alt  

 

Ein Thread ist immer so alt wie das letzte Post  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

wo du recht hast, hast du recht.

ich mag mich noch sehr gut an diesen tread erinnern... wies gestern war  :Smile: )

----------

## Lenz

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Was ist den die "de Com!"? Auf die Füße tritt dir keiner, nur wüsste ich erstmal gerne worums geht... 
> 
> eine de Com...was ist es wohl? de = deutsche ->> Com = Community...ich weiß nicht was da schwer zu verstehen ist.

 

Klar, ne, weiß auch jeder, dass mit "de Com" die deutsche Community gemeint ist. Ist ja so geläufig, steht im Duden und überhaupt gehöre ich wohl schon zum alten Eisen mit meinem Hochdeutsch. 

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Ich mein...Pisa ist zwar nicht grade gut..aber ich denke mal das sollte doch verständlich sein..oder!? 

 

Häh? Was soll das jetzt? Ich möchte dir mal folgendes zeigen:

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen was im moment los ist!? Ich vermisse ein wenig die Beitragsfreudigkeit bei Gentoo.de! Hängt das mit der neuen Forumeinteilung zusammen oder hängt im moment die Com was durch!? Wie sieht die Zukunft Gentoo's aus!? Ist da ein Hänger drin!? Nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen oder sont was..Mach mir nur meine Gedanken..! Ist nicht böse gemeint.! Ich finde immernoch das Gentoo das beste System ist.! 

 

Ganz schön viele Rechtschreibfehler, um große Töne zu spucken:

falsch - richtig

im moment - im Moment (2x)

die Com - Anglizismen abkürzen kommt auch nicht so gut

Gentoo's - Deppenapostroph, Gentoos wäre richtig

..Mach mir nur meine Gedanken - Leerzeichen fehlt, 2 Punkte statt 3

gemeint.! - entweder . oder !, bitte entscheiden (2x)

Ganz schön viele Fehler, dazu kommen dann noch inhaltliche Fehler, wie die fehlende "Beitragsfreudigkeit bei Gentoo.de", seit wann kann jeder auf www.gentoo.de posten? Das Forum liegt auf forums.gentoo.org, und von mangelnder Beitragsfreudigkeit habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.

Ich find's schon "lustig", dass Pisa immer mehr - vor allem von Leuten die's gerade nötig haben - herangezogen wird, um andere Leute zu diffamieren.

"Gruß",

Lenz.

P.S.: Du solltest dir mal überlegen, ob das die richtige Art ist, mit Menschen umzugehen. Schließlich habe ich nichts weiter getan, als höflich gefragt, was man unter "de Com" versteht.

----------

## Anarcho

Mein persönlicher Favorit:

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Ich mein...Pisa ist zwar nicht grade gut..

 

----------

## slick

Schluß! Aus!  :Wink:  Sonst muss ich den als DUP von

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322405.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-220901.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-145347.html

schliessen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *Lenz wrote:*   Was ist den die "de Com!"? Auf die Füße tritt dir keiner, nur wüsste ich erstmal gerne worums geht... 
> 
> eine de Com...was ist es wohl? de = deutsche ->> Com = Community...ich weiß nicht was da schwer zu verstehen ist. 
> 
> Klar, ne, weiß auch jeder, dass mit "de Com" die deutsche Community gemeint ist. Ist ja so geläufig, steht im Duden und überhaupt gehöre ich wohl schon zum alten Eisen mit meinem Hochdeutsch. 
> ...

 

nun is dein abend gerettet was?=) mehr sage ich dazu auch besser nicht...habe keine lust auf ne verwarnung..das bist selbst du schönes gesicht mir nicht wert *g

PS: ich kann es nicht verstehen das man hier angemacht wird wenn man nur eine frage stellt. das war vor nem jahr noch nicht so..!aber naja....menschen ändern sich wohl...ist mir nun auch egal. ich beende das thema und gut ist..!

----------

## misterjack

 *slick wrote:*   

> Schluß! Aus!  Sonst muss ich den als DUP von [..] schliessen.  

 

Ja mach mal, die Hochnäsigkkeit von scup geht auf mir auf den Senkel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Schluß! Aus!  Sonst muss ich den als DUP von [..] schliessen.   
> 
> Jo mach mal, das hochnäsige "Getue" von scub geht auf mir auf den Senkel 

 

scuP wenn ich bitten darf. Wer lesen kann ist wohl klar im Vorteil ne??  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Irgendwie wird aus dem Thread nichts mehr.

Weitergehen, bitte gehen sie weiter, hier gibt es nichts zu sehen.

----------

